# Vocali doppie in italiano



## Kraus

Per gli amanti della linguistica:

Dal momento che "corte" e "coorte" sono due parole distinte ed entrambe esistenti in italiano, questo esempio di coppia minima non è sufficiente a determinare che anche nella nostra lingua le vocali possono essere doppie come le consonanti (benché probabilmente non ci siano altri esempi di questo fenomeno)? Se è vero che un fonema ha "diritto di cittadinanza" in una lingua se e solo se (?) può fare la differenza tra due parole altrimenti identiche, quest'esempio è valido? 

P. S. Scusate l'esposizione confusa!


----------



## itka

Direi di no.
Per me l'esempio che dai non costituisce una coppia minima, bensi' due parole di strutture diverse :

corte : CVC - CV
coorte : CV - V - CV

C = consonante
V = vocale

Non si tratta qui' di un'ipotetica "vocale doppia" ma di una sillaba intera, sebbene senza consonante (cio che s'incontra spesso in italiano).


----------



## Kraus

Sospettavo che il mio esempio non funzionasse come coppia minima, ma non riuscivo a comprendere il perché. Grazie mille per la spiegazione!


----------



## itka

Prego !
(troppo felice di insegnare qualcosa a un'Italiano !)


----------



## Kraus

itka said:


> Prego !
> (troppo felice di insegnare qualcosa a un'Italiano !)


Senza apostrofo


----------



## Sicanius

itka said:


> Direi di no.
> Per me l'esempio che dai non costituisce una coppia minima, bensi' due parole di strutture diverse :
> 
> corte : CVC - CV
> coorte : CV - VC - CV
> 
> C = consonante
> V = vocale
> 
> Non si tratta qui' di un'ipotetica "vocale doppia" ma di una sillaba intera, sebbene senza consonante (cio che s'incontra spesso in italiano).



Ti eri scordato un C  
Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te!


----------



## MayoWR

Non sono completamente d'accordo.

Non è pertinente, a mio parere, coinvolgere la sillabazione (che pure in questo caso concorre a marcare la differenza tra i due termini anche dal punto di vista morfologico, oltre che secondo la ovvia prospettiva semantica).
Ciò che è sotto inchiesta è semplicemente il funzionamento della "prova di commutazione", che mira ad individuare coppie minime e quindi fonemi.
*Corte* ['korte] e *coorte* ['ko:rte], nella consuetudine invalsa per cui si tende a considerare unico il simbolo fonetico di una consonante (o vocale, in questo caso) e il suo raddoppiamento, identificano un caso (probabilmente unico in italiano) per cui  /o/ e /o:/ sono fonemi, seppure il fono [o:] (o menglio [oo], grafia che permette più agilmente la divisione sillabica all'interno della trascrizione fonetica) sia interessato da divisione sillabica in tutte le sue occorrenze.

O forse esiste un parametro per cui la diversità di struttura dovuta alla sillabazione, invalida la prova di commutazione?
Che dire di *cane* ['ka:ne] (con struttura CV-CV) e *canne* ['kan:e] (CVC-CV)? O anche addirittura *cane* ['ka:ne] (CV-CV) e *cagne* ['kaɲ:e] (CV-CCV)?

Correggetemi se sbaglio.

Mayo


----------



## bearded

Salve
Capisco il punto di vista di Mayo, ma non dimentichiamo che l'origine di 'coorte' è cohortem (da cohors) il che forse cambia leggermente la prospettiva. A questo proposito vorrei segnalare il fatto che molti italiani non conoscono la parola 'dotta' coorte, e nell'Inno di Mameli cantano 'stringiamoci a corte' invece di 'stringiamci a coorte' ! Con questo non voglio dire che dobbiamo analizzare la fonetica delle parole latine, però indubbiamente 'coorte' è un caso raro in Italiano. Si potrebbe aprire un'altra discussione su 'coordinare', 'cooptare'... e stabilire se co-(con/cum) in questi verbi ha la stessa origine di co- in coorte. Secondo me comunque in questi esempi l'alternativa fonematica/semantica coo/co non esiste, salvo in 'io coopto' rispetto a 'io sono Copto'.


----------



## MayoWR

Rispondo a bearded man per punti:
- corte e coorte potrebbero anche condividere l'etimo. questo però non incide sul nostro discorso
- il parlante medio di italiano non distingue coorte da corte nell'inno. v. sopra
- è decisamente probabile che coordinare e cooptare condividano il prefisso, ma:
- mentre cooptare all'infinito è [ko'tare], si ha coopto [ko'ɔpto] (CV-VC-CV) e copto ['kɔpto] (CVC-CV): nessuna opposizione fonematica.


----------



## bubu7

MayoWR said:


> Non sono completamente d'accordo.
> 
> *Corte* ['korte] e *coorte* ['ko:rte], nella consuetudine invalsa per cui si tende a considerare unico il simbolo fonetico di una consonante (o vocale, in questo caso) e il suo raddoppiamento, identificano un caso (probabilmente unico in italiano) per cui /o/ e /o:/ sono fonemi, seppure il fono [o:] (o menglio [oo], grafia che permette più agilmente la divisione sillabica all'interno della trascrizione fonetica) sia interessato da divisione sillabica in tutte le sue occorrenze.



Ciao *MayoWR*.

A mio parere, per _coorte_ [dal lat, _cohorte(m)_] rispetto a _corte,_ non abbiamo la sostituzione di una vocale con un'altra bensì l'aggiunta di una vocale in più, come suggeriva *itka*.

Non possiamo rendere la sua pronuncia con una _o lunga_ ma con due _o_ pronunciate distintamente (_coòrte_ o _co__órte_).
La lunghezza della pronuncia delle vocali, in italiano, è legata alla struttura sillabica: in sillaba chiusa la vocale è breve (non è possibile quindi ['ko:rte] perché la sillaba _cor_ è chiusa).
In sillaba aperta sono invece possibili le due realizzazioni (coopero: coòpero o, meno bene, còero).

Diverso è il caso delle consonanti per le quali alla doppia consonante grafica corrisponde una maggiore intensità nella realizzazione rispetto alla consonante singola.

Ho cercato volutamente di ridurre al minimo il simbolismo e l'uso di tecnicismi. Spero comunque di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## MayoWR

Ciao bubu7,
sei stato chiao, ma non sono ancora persuaso.

Quando dici:
"in sillaba chiusa la vocale è breve (non è possibile quindi ['ko:rte] perché la sillaba _cor_ è chiusa)."
credo tu mi fraintenda, perché quella era la mia trascrizione fonetica di _coorte_ e quindi non _cor_ chiusa ma _co_ aperta, _or_, _te_ (quindi, semmai, [ko'ʔorte] con schema CV-VC-CV), volendo ammettere la glottidale occlusiva sorda per la sillabazione marcata in enunciazione)

Inoltre in:
"Non possiamo rendere la sua pronuncia con una _o lunga_ ma con due _o_ pronunciate distintamente (_coòrte_ o _co__órte_)"
mi pare che, a livello di coppie minime, ciò che conta sia l'identificazione di 2 fonemi in virtù dell'opposizione di 1 tratto distintivo (come negli esempi che ho portato per _cane_/_canne_ e _cane_/_cagne_).
Mi vorresti spiegare quale regola fonetica invalida il mio test o presupponga il coinvolgimento della scansione sillabica?

Infine:
"cò: pero" che immagino fosse inteso come [kɔ'ɔpero] (CV-V-CV-CV), non si può sentire


Grazie ancora a tutti per il vostro tempo.

Mayo


----------



## bubu7

Scusami MayoWR, probabilmente sono io che non capisco.

Quali sono, secondo te, i due fonemi in _corte/coorte _e qual è il tratto distintivo per il quale si oppongono?


----------



## MayoWR

Cerco di dimostrare che la durata vocalica, in questo caso, ha anche in italiano funzione di tratto pertinente come _malum_ (male) e _malum_ (mela) in latino.
Il fonema è per entrambi i termini /o/, distinti dal tratto della durata )

Eresia linguistica?


----------



## bubu7

MayoWR said:


> Il fonema è per entrambi i termini /o/, distinti dal tratto della durata )



Ma in _coorte _non vi è una /o/ lunga bensì una sequenza di due _/o/ _oppure una sequenza di una _o _chiusa e una _o _aperta pronunciate distintamente.

Diverso, come dicevo, il caso di _cooperare_, che in una pronuncia trascurata/veloce può essere pronunciato con una _o _lunga perché la sillaba è aperta.

Invece _coorte_, in una pronuncia trascurata/veloce può essere pronunciato solo con una _o _breve (aperta o chiusa).


----------



## MayoWR

Il mio dubbio era proprio quello: possiamo considerare [oo] di _coorte_ come un fonema /o:/ invece che come una coppia di vocali distinte anche in pronuncia /o'ʔo/?
La tua è un'argomentazione ottima, ma non seda la mia testardaggine nel voler trovare un'eccezione alla regola della lunghezza vocalica in italiano.

Invece sulla pronuncia "trascurata/veloce" come parametro e sulla possibile [ɔ] in _coorte_niente da fare... non mi avrai!


Grazie ancora per lo scambio stimolante.
Mayo


----------



## bubu7

MayoWR said:


> Il mio dubbio era proprio quello: possiamo considerare [oo] di _coorte_ come un fonema /o:/?


Secondo me no.

In italiano la lunghezza delle vocali è legata alla struttura sillabica: al di là della rappresentazione grafica, se manca un intervallo tra le due _o_ ci troviamo di fronte a un'unica sillaba chiusa (_cor_) che non può che pronunciarsi con la _o_ breve.



MayoWR said:


> Invece [...] sulla possibile [ɔ] in _coorte _niente da fare... non mi avrai!


La _o_ aperta si ritrova nella pronuncia riportata dal DOP e dal _DiPI_: *coorte: *koˈorte. ↑-ɔ- [TU o/ɔ, MLR o]


----------

